# Winter Detailing Meet



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Once again we're pleased to be able to open our doors to the public for an open day on the 19th (sunday) Of December.
from 10:30 till around 4pm

will ensure we keep the place nice and toasty for you all and should have some food and drink to keep you all happy :wave:

Anyone wishing to come along, just post in this thread so we can get a good grasp of numbers.

Many thanks​


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

im there, as long as we dont get snowed in again :lol:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

hopefully not :lol:

had a nice wee thaw in Carluke today, was shorts and t-shirt weather!


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

I'll be there :thumb:

P.S remember the VW is a project car at the moment so no pointing out the two shades of red :lol:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

i'll swap you a 2000 toledo for it?

*flutters eyelashes*

if you make it anything like this i'll love you forever :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I hope to make it Jason and I'll contact Neil @ Acci-Dent again and see if he's available.

Alan W


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Alan W said:


> I hope to make it Jason and I'll contact Neil @ Acci-Dent again and see if he's available.
> 
> Alan W


While your here mate.

my dad doesnt need Neils services any more.

decided to use a wall as a brake on monday and royally ****ed the wing and bumper.

and wishbone

and drop link

and wheel

:lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Jordan said:


> While your here mate.
> 
> my dad doesnt need Neils services any more.
> 
> ...


No problem I doubt he could fix that anyway! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Why is your username Jordan when your names jason? Split personality?

I'll be there


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Why is your username Jordan when your names jason? Split personality?
> 
> I'll be there


it actually was the other way about :lol:

im trying to save confusion and causing more!

my name is Jordan lol


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

So why was the username Jason and your name jordan, I'm perplexed.

I've just watched inception I'm confused enough as it is lol.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^Long story M8 I got me confused also. But that fairly easy at my age :lol:
But it has got me worry for you.
Gordon.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Gordon are you going along on Sunday?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Taking delivery of a car on that day so will be there for a short time none the less.
Would be nice to see a few faces once more. Its been a while in coming.
So looking forward to it.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Good stuff, hope to see you there.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Spoony said:


> So why was the username Jason and your name jordan, I'm perplexed.
> 
> I've just watched inception I'm confused enough as it is lol.


i was in P7

teachery woman called me jason by accident.

name stuck, use it for my emails and forum names etc.

2800 is a move on my dads name brooky280 reffering to the brooklands capri.

i added another 0 because im cool like that.

P.s. Cobbs totem is his kids, thats why you never see them in his dream


----------



## AlanQS (May 6, 2009)

Did someone say Brooklands?

Couldn't resist:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Is there washing facilitys? lol


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Is there washing facilitys? lol


you not got running water out in the sticks to have a wash :doublesho


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> you not got running water out in the sticks to have a wash :doublesho


Sticks? lol your more out in the sticks than me gayhawk 

No, No water here just got electricity cant have everything you know. :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ah ok, I'll settle for that. I'm going to start a thread soon about inception if there isn't one. I don't believable totem is his kids cause they are projected in the dream sometimes too :s

Meet should be good. I need some stuff I think.


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll be there as long as it doesn't snow and I am not roped in to xmas shopping.

Car is in a real sh!t state after being cocooned in snow and ice and getting salt spray from passing cars.... god knows it needs a wash but won't be getting one between now and the meet!


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Actually thats a thought - Dave is it a bit of a hands on day or what is the plan generally for the day?


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll be there :thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

CoopersE91 said:


> Actually thats a thought - Dave is it a bit of a hands on day or what is the plan generally for the day?


it'll be a meet with some hand on stuff, and some new stuff to trial!

Wash Facilities will be available for anyone who wishes to try it :lol:


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

Jordan said:


> i'll swap you a 2000 toledo for it?
> 
> *flutters eyelashes*
> 
> if you make it anything like this i'll love you forever :lol:


:lol:

This does look awesome but I think I'll probably ditch the Vento front end as the bonnet I've got the now isn't really in good shape.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Jordan said:


> it'll be a meet with some hand on stuff, and some new stuff to trial!
> 
> *Wash Facilities will be available* for anyone who wishes to try it :lol:


smashin, was going to have a shower and a shave before hand but I'll wait till I get there.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Spoony said:


> Meet should be good. I need some stuff I think.


I can't believe you NEED stuff Stuart! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Alan, do you still have those VAG locking nuts?

if so let me know would you?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Jordan said:


> Alan, do you still have those VAG locking nuts?
> 
> if so let me know would you?


Yes, still got them Jason, or is it Jordan!  :lol:

I can bring them next Sunday. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Jordan 

i'll drop you a pm in a minute mate.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Jordan said:


> Jordan
> 
> i'll drop you a pm in a minute mate.


...back at ya J! 

Alan W


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Yes, still got them Jason, or is it Jordan!  :lol:
> 
> I can bring them next Sunday. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Actually I believe his name is Neo


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

haw haw haw haw


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jordan said:


> it'll be a meet with some hand on stuff, and some new stuff to trial!
> 
> Wash Facilities will be available for anyone who wishes to try it :lol:


Sounds like a challenge, and I'm desperate enough to try it! :thumb:


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'll be there , Looking forward to meeting the gang


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I wont be......

Off down south for long weekends work...


----------



## L7OSE (Sep 18, 2009)

will be there need some things for my christmas from the wife


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

hopefully if the mrs doesnt go into labour before then i will pop along for an hour or so. 
she is gettin induced monday so this will be last one for the short term future. 

also if it doesnt snow.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

ross-1888 said:


> hopefully if the mrs doesnt go into labour before then i will pop along for an hour or so.
> she is gettin induced monday so this will be last one for the short term future.
> 
> also if it doesnt snow.


Full of excuses.

Just like yer team :tumbleweed: :lol:

Hope you can make it bud, not seen you for a while.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll be there if I'm happy taking the Mini out in the icye/snow/salt so kind of weather dependant, but I really just mean serious stuff. Wee bro Scott (he of the tartan Mini) might come too. Also texted Billy and he says weather dependant too.

thanks for the invite David/Jordan :thumb:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Hopefully able to pop in, thanks for the invite....:thumb:_


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Weather permitting I hope to pop along to say hello


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Where are u at these days Dave?
I take it you weren't "lucky" enough to get a posting up here - I could've done with a *****.... :lol:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

rossdook said:


> Where are u at these days Dave?
> I take it you weren't "lucky" enough to get a posting up here - I could've done with a *****.... :lol:


you need to shrink to about 4' 3" to see him

:lol:

anyone else making an appearance then?

only a few days to go :thumb:


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

I will make an appearance, think a friend is also going to tag along, he has a nosey at the site now and again :lol:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I would have turned up but its just to close to Christmas to get out of the usual family things ! Next time though !!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> I would have turned up but its just to close to Christmas to get out of the usual family things ! Next time though !!


Pussy!!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Pussy!!


You're going then Graham I take it! 

Alan W


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

grizzle said:


> pussy!!


me .................................ow ??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Alan W said:


> You're going then Graham I take it!
> 
> Alan W


Of course :thumb:...if it doesnt snow.



ChuckH said:


> me .................................ow ??


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Alan W said:


> You're going then Graham I take it!
> 
> Alan W


Alan You will spot Him all right He will have His pink woolly hat and mits on !!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Alan You will spot Him all right He will have His pink woolly hat and mits on !!!


and pink welly boots :argie:

:lol:


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

Sorry guys might have to miss this one as I managed to get a slot in the paintshop for the VeeDub.

I'll try and steal my wifes car for a couple of hours if she isn't using it.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'll no make it till after 12


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Brabus Doc said:


> Sorry guys might have to miss this one as I managed to get a slot in the paintshop for the VeeDub.
> 
> I'll try and steal my wifes car for a couple of hours if she isn't using it.


Pussy 2


Spoony said:


> I'll no make it till after 12


Ohhh and Pussy number 3!!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Pussy 2
> 
> Ohhh and Pussy number 3!!


I'll accept that statement lol, got to take the burd to work as her car is off the road.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Spoony said:


> I'll accept that statement lol, got to take the burd to work as her car is off the road.


:lol: superb reply. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

10-30am till 4pm?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

10:30 to 4 indeed 

you wearing your postman shorts then? lol


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Jordan said:


> 10:30 to 4 indeed
> 
> you wearing your postman shorts then? lol


Wot with Pink Wellys .......................................


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Jordan said:


> 10:30 to 4 indeed
> 
> you wearing your postman shorts then? lol





ChuckH said:


> Wot with Pink Wellys .......................................


Jealousey is a cruel mistress!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Weather is ok so far so see you all tomorrow ,wrap up :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

david g said:


> Weather is ok so far so see you all tomorrow ,*wrap up* :thumb:


You'll be keeping me warm big boy. :thumb:


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't think i can make it, snow has started up again and wouldn't fancy getting stuck :lol:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Setting off now....

Wallet in hand....

Will there still be wash facilities, or will I have to get the PW out when I get home...

Looking forward to catching up with some familiar faces..._


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Got a few things to attend to first, but I should be there from around lunchtime :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Leodhasach said:


> Got a few things to attend to first, but I should be there from around lunchtime :thumb:


Same notified last minute as usual


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to call out at the 11th hour. My mum wants me to go Xmas shopping with her to get my dad and brothers presents so she can finish shopping. I am indeed a pussy!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Battery is flat and frozen, but using the power of the fan heater and my quick charger, I'll hopefully get it moving and turn up before the day's over. Want to get back home before dark to wash the salt off. Don't want to need another subframe too soon!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Well I'm on route to braehead. Would rather have went ot the meet. I need new microfibres and wanted a look at this new spray sealant.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Same notified last minute as usual


PUSSY ....................................................:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

David, thanks for having us down today!

Really good to get out the snow and into the toasty unit! Crackin fire you've got there - fairly belts out the old flames :doublesho

Didn't get a chance to try out the V7 . Got home, eventually, and started washing the car to get all of Satan's salt off it, but by the time I finished rinsing it was icing up and snowing again. 

F*** that for a gang o' sodjers, it was back in the house for multiple packets of hula hoops and a wee cold Stella (just to heat me up )

Oh aye - amusing discussions :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I wish I could of made it. On the other hand I was walking about shops driving slowly in the snow and then shovelling snow and gritting my drive. Just doesn't compare.

Sounds like a good meet.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Spoony said:


> I wish I could of made it. On the other hand I was walking about shops driving slowly in the snow and then shovelling snow and gritting my drive. Just doesn't compare.
> 
> Sounds like a good meet.


It Was! 



Leodhasach said:


> Got a few things to attend to first, but I should be there from around lunchtime :thumb:


Waited until 1:40 Andrew but had to get home for a viewing of the TT. 

Sorry to have missed you guys. :wave:

Have a Happy Christmas and we'll catch up in the new year. 

Alan W

P.S. Thanks to Dave for hosting and Gordon and Dave KG for the gossip! :doublesho


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Alan W said:


> It Was!
> 
> Waited until 1:40 Andrew but had to get home for a viewing of the TT.
> 
> ...


I got there just after 2, so fair enough, hope the viewing went well! :thumb:

Enjoyed the meet, even though I couldn't stay long  Spent some money though...

Andrew


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Leodhasach said:


> I got there just after 2, so fair enough, hope the viewing went well! :thumb:


3 Calls this weekend and the first viewer has bought, subject to a test drive tomorrow when it's not snowing, hopefully! :thumb:



Leodhasach said:


> Enjoyed the meet, even though I couldn't stay long  Spent some money though...
> 
> Andrew


Couldn't resist, eh, you need more will power! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

It was very nice to see a great deal of old faces today, even though the weather was not at its best.

For all everyone that did not attend. You missed Grizzle not just with shorts on by his tight Lycra cycling short. Was a sign that should only be fit for the GC. :lol:

And Stuart you are a Pussy. Christmas shopping :lol: Now you will just have to look surprised with your socks on Christmas day. No detailing gear. 

Hope everyone made it home, especially the ones that where still there at the end and a good distance to travel. See you all in the warmer and less snowier conditions.

Would also like to thank Alan. He know why and great news on the Audi Alan. It is a done deal if it is only the test drive the person is waiting on.

Gordon.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Alan W said:


> 3 Calls this weekend and the first viewer has bought, subject to a test drive tomorrow when it's not snowing, hopefully! :thumb:
> 
> Couldn't resist, eh, you need more will power! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Result! :thumb:

And no, I need more money :lol:

Andrew


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry I missed this, couldnt get down from my neck of the woods it was a bit snowy


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Believe me I wish I was there, it would have been good banter. I had £60 set aside for MFs. Picked up a kita today from Mick also so I did get a treat for myself.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Picked up a kita today from Mick also so I did get a treat for myself.


You will need to man up to handle one of those bad boys and stop going shopping will help the process. :lol:


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Many thanks to dave and Jordan for opening up chemical guys hq for the meet . Nice to meet some of the other guys on here and to find out im not the only one washing his cars in sub zero conditions ! See you all again soon for some more banter !!!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Was a tad Snowy today good to meet up with the old faces and our Dennis lol


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice to see you again squire:thumb:

The old snow fair came down at hometime there :doublesho


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice to see a few folk on a cold day! Took a fair while to get home, not least because I had to turn back to get my house keys from Gordon!

Enjoy 2011 folks :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

annoyed that i couldnt make this one. but as i said i wuoldnt come for a few reasons. 

the mrs and i went to hospital at 1am friday morning. and at 12.59pm out popped our bundle of joy


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Tremendous stuff - congratulations man :thumb:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice one daddio :thumb:

Congratulations to you both. Be a few years until u can let them loose with a mitt tho - mine still too young unfortunately.....:lol:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Good to put a few faces to names, especially considering the Weather...

Big thanks to Dave & Jordan for their hospitality, but I'll need to forget my wallet next time...:lol:

Seasons Greetings to one & all...._


----------

